# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Virtualisation > [SOLVED] 3D not recognised in Virtual Box

## Paddy Landau

My set-up:

Host: Ubuntu 11.04 (fully updated), with standard Unity 3D.Virtual Box: latest version (4.1.8).Guest: Ubuntu 12.04 Beta (fully updated) with 3D enabled, and Guest Additions installed.
The problem is that the guest 12.04 does not recognise 3D, so I cannot run 3D with 12.04. My host 11.04 runs 3D without any problem.

Here are the results from three commands in the guest:


```
echo ${DESKTOP_SESSION}
ubuntu-2d
```



```
/usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
OpenGL Warning: Failed to connect to host. Make sure 3D acceleration is enabled for this VM.
OpenGL vendor string:   VMware, Inc.
OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 0x300)
OpenGL version string:  2.1 Mesa 8.0.1

Not software rendered:    no
Not blacklisted:          yes
GLX fbconfig:             yes
GLX texture from pixmap:  yes
GL npot or rect textures: yes
GL vertex program:        yes
GL fragment program:      yes
GL vertex buffer object:  yes
GL framebuffer object:    yes
GL version is 1.4+:       yes

Unity 3D supported:       no
```



```
sudo lshw -C display
  *-display UNCLAIMED     
       description: VGA compatible controller
       product: VirtualBox Graphics Adapter
       vendor: InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH
       physical id: 2
       bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0
       version: 00
       width: 32 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: vga_controller bus_master
       configuration: latency=64
       resources: memory:e0000000-e3ffffff
```

Any idea how I can get the guest to recognise 3D?

----------


## Paddy Landau

Bump?

----------


## cpatrick08

> My set-up:
> 
> Host: Ubuntu 11.04 (fully updated), with standard Unity 3D.Virtual Box: latest version (4.1.8).Guest: Ubuntu 12.04 Beta (fully updated) with 3D enabled, and Guest Additions installed.
> The problem is that the guest 12.04 does not recognise 3D, so I cannot run 3D with 12.04. My host 11.04 runs 3D without any problem.
> 
> Here are the results from three commands in the guest:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


try giving it more video memory and see if that works

----------


## Paddy Landau

> try giving it more video memory and see if that works


I gave it the maximum, 128Mb, but it made no difference.  :Sad:

----------


## cpatrick08

> I gave it the maximum, 128Mb, but it made no difference.


try the steps at http://www.sysprobs.com/install-virt...d-unity-issues and see if it works for you

----------


## Paddy Landau

> try the steps at http://www.sysprobs.com/install-virt...d-unity-issues and see if it works for you


Thank you.

Before I could try your suggestion, Virtual Box came out with a new version, 4.1.10.

I upgraded Virtual Box; installed the lasted Guest Additions; and after a couple of reboots (including the latest updates for 12.04), it works now.

So, it seems to have been a problem with Virtual Box.

----------


## cpatrick08

> Thank you.
> 
> Before I could try your suggestion, Virtual Box came out with a new version, 4.1.10.
> 
> I upgraded Virtual Box; installed the lasted Guest Additions; and after a couple of reboots (including the latest updates for 12.04), it works now.
> 
> So, it seems to have been a problem with Virtual Box.


glad your problem is fixed you should mark your problem as solved

----------


## Paddy Landau

> ... you should mark your problem as solved


I already did  :Smile:

----------


## andrew.46

I hope the latest also fixes the lack of 3d support I have experienced with VirtualBox... Changelog for 4.1.10 looks promising.

----------

